# Casserole Recipes



## Guest (Aug 30, 1999)

Red Beans and Sausage...2 lbs. Smoked Sausage (cut into 1/2inch pieces; I use HOT Sausage)l large Onion (chopped)4 cans Dark Red Kidney BeansBrown sausage in small amount of oil with onion.Add beans (I mash 1 can) and cook on low (to medium) 1 hour. May need to add some water.Serve over cooked rice...............Rice:In large pot place 2 cups long grain rice (I use Mahatama (sp) or Zatarains). I always wash mine in hot water to get a lot of the starch off.Cover with about 2 inches cold water. Cook on medium for 15 minutes. Drain and rinse under hot water---again, to get starch off--it also helps keep it from sticking together.Can place it in top of double boiler or over pan of hot water to keep warm. ------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 1999)

One of my prior boss's wife's recipes.Green Bean Casserole:2 cans green beans1 can mushroom soup1 can water chestnuts (sliced)1 can french fried onion rings1 small can milkSeason and cook green beans; drain.Add soup, milk and chestnuts. Put onion rings on top and bake.I don't have time or temperature.------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Sherlock (May 14, 1999)

Bettie, green bean casserole is one of my hubby's favorite dishes! Here's the recipe from the back of the can of French's French-fried Onions:2 cans (14 oz each) cut green beans, drained. (We use the french-style green beans)1/2 cup milk1 can (10 oz) condensed cream of mushroom soup1 can french fried onionspinch of black pepperCombine beans, milk, soup, pepper and 1/2 can of onions in a casserole dish and bake, uncovered, in a 375 degree oven for 30 minutes. Sprinkle remaining onions on top and heat for another 5 minutes or until onions are golden brown.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 1999)

Sherlock,Thanks for the info...------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 1999)

To the top.....------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Bettie and Sherlock:I'm going to get fat because of the 2 of you! Jean------------------"Never let the fear of striking out get in your way." Babe Ruth. And I'm also Praying with Bettie for a cure for this NASTY IBS! Jean


----------

